# Seek advice for offer acceptance



## kasinathan (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi , Thanks to let me inform the good salary in malasiya for 14 years experience , electrical project manager ( BE -EEE) from India. Am expecting the job in KL with one of leading MNC (power) & request your immediate advice to take a call.


----------

